# [Req]new leaked ruu



## grkdotnot (Aug 9, 2011)

Mods if I posted this in the wrong section, I apologize.

As we all know chingy leaked us a lovely updated radio for our phones. 
It would also be nice if we were able to get the ruu. so those wanting to run stock gb or mod it to our liking can do so. It's nice to boast that your rom is on this new kernel and ruu but to leave the rest of the community sit on alpha is non-conducive.

Not trying to start anything but just requesting on behalf of the community the ruu you based your rom off of.

If anyone in the community agrees click the thank you button.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

dude u shouldve asked chingy personally or thru pm.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

He's just trying to get his thanks up. People thanking him is not going to accomplish anything! I agree just ask the man, developers are pretty chill when it comes to that stuff.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

The ruus get leaked when chingy or jcase are able to leak them. If you can't find the ruu here then there is no way he can release the ruu at this time. Just be patient, leaks will come in the future.


----------



## grkdotnot (Aug 9, 2011)

No i'm not trying to get my thanks up. If it wasn't a big deal that i can just pm him and get the ruu, he would've already posted it on the forums. Especially his own. As the radio leak has been out since july 17th and his rom based off of it not much later. But it wasn't hence the request. If it was because he isn't allowed to release it he wouldn't made a rom based off of it.


----------



## grkdotnot (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not trying to start a flame war. Just request. If it is what it is ill close this post and shut my mouth.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just ask him in pm instead of requesting it a thread cmon thats not goin to get what ur lookn for just man up , the worse he can say is no and give u a reason for his answer. Like grand prix said devs only keep things from us when they have to.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I think its just a matter of asking for the file..... try asking and see what he says.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

adroidman said:


> I think its just a matter of asking for the file..... try asking and see what he says.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


He will not release the file until he posts an ruu leak asking or not. He is restricted and can't give it out.


----------



## grkdotnot (Aug 9, 2011)

He is restricted yet puts it into his own Rom. Doesn't sound logical. Because that can really put his contact into some deep trouble if not fired.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

WELP guess ur just gna have to enjoy his rom and mod it as u see fit. Use it as a base for whatever it is u want to do. This thread doesnt seem.like its gna go anywhere. Good luck


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

There are several roms with that base, not just his. J/s

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Not trying to be an*** but chingy seems to have been doing a lot and helping other devs since the TB has been out....so don't u think if he could rls it he would? Don't understand why everyone feels entitled to everything....yes its an open os and most devs help each other but I'm pretty sure the reason he not rlsd it yet is cuz he promised he wouldn't...he even hid the build info so his source wouldn't get caught. Be patient flash his rom or as others said use his as ur personal base and tweak it urself. His latest rls is damn sick.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys, he was given the base told he could not give it out and that he had to hide the information. HTC has had the gingerbread builds under lock and key and whoever gave chingy that base explicitly told him not to give the rug out. Everyone is basing their builds off his gingervitis and he is not just helping select developers or wrong in any way. Be glad that he has been able to use a higher build for gingerbread and if you want to build anything you have to use his tom base. Chingy is not wrong in any way and he has done a lot not only for my development group but the whole tbolt community.

I'm going to sound like an ass but tread lightly, developers don't owe the users anything we do this all for fun. If chingy is told he cant release the base he was given but can build off it then thats all he can do. The last thing I will say is be patient while gingerbread is refined and being readied for our phone. Good things will come to those who wait.


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

"droidkevlar said:


> Not trying to be an*** but chingy seems to have been doing a lot and helping other devs since the TB has been out....so don't u think if he could rls it he would? Don't understand why everyone feels entitled to everything....yes its an open os and most devs help each other but I'm pretty sure the reason he not rlsd it yet is cuz he promised he wouldn't...he even hid the build info so his source wouldn't get caught. Be patient flash his rom or as others said use his as ur personal base and tweak it urself. His latest rls is damn sick.


Deff not an ass...couldn't have said it better. Its a shame these threads exist with the amount of work and time these devs put in.

Edit: +1 to grand prix too


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 grand prix

Mods can u plz close this thread so a) devs don't get upset and b) doesn't turn into a flame thread

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

No one will be seeing leaks for quite some time. People have been leaking them and abusing things. Unfortunately, everyone has to suffer for a few's mistakes.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

locking this thread. don't want to start a flame war.


----------

